# New ruger and using subsonic ammo



## Anastasio11 (Oct 7, 2013)

I am completely new to this forum. I have 4 weapons; a 12 ga. Mossberg, a double barrel 12 ga., a .40 s+w, and now a new sr22! this is my first plinker and not a self defense weapon and am psyched to get a lot of shooting time at a very reasonable price. I am looking at supressors, I got the threaded barrel sr22, but am gonna wait on the supressor and do some thorough research for this "once in a lifetime purchase". I have a question- what is the lowest fps subsonic .22lr ammo a sr22 can use and still have enough oomph to cycle the next round. I see some as low as 710 fps. Any help would be greatly appreciated. You have a new follower!!

Ps- the reason for the subsonic ammo question is out of respect for my neighbor. Yes they are about a thousand yards away in one direction but still wanted to not just start blasting in a new area and wanted ammo with least report.


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

Suppressing a 22 reminds me of when I was a kid, and we used to put a baby nipple on the end of our guns to suppress the noise from our neighbors. We would cut an "X" in the end of it to make a slightly larger hole. It worked pretty good too. Then we started to get serious and started making them out of pipes/conduit with washers, steel wool, wood dowels with holes drilled in them, etc.. inside as we experimented. Eventually we eliminated all (or most) of the noise coming from the barrel. It was the damn noise coming from the receiver that we couldn't suppress.


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't own a Ruger with a slide like the SR22, but I I've shot them out of Mk2s and Mk3s, and 22/45 with a can, and so far they'll eat all factory sub sonic ammo without a hitch (or any other .22lr for that matter). I totally see your concern with the SR22. That's quite a bit more metal to be moving; much less than Ruger's standard, bolt fired .22s. You know, now that I think about it your SR22 is much more like a Government Model .45 than my .22/45... I suppose they're calling it that just because they have Government style grips, rather than the action, which is much more like yours...

One great thing about running a can on the Ruger bolt pistols is that you can put your thumb on the back of the bolt and prevent it from cycling a round. Obviously this is pointless without a can, but with one the bolt is easily as loud as the report, and you can eliminate half the noise for a single shot. I've found that if you load sub sonic, "wet" your suppressor (pour a little water in the baffles), and put your thumb on the bolt you can get it almost, almost, as quiet as in the movies. Anyone who is not familiar with a suppressed report would never guess the noise was a gunshot. I've found doing this that my Sheridan Blue Streak is louder with about six pumps. 

Buy small boxes of different sub sonics and see how they run before you buy the suppressor. I would have the same concern, but it they run without the can they'll run with it. Get the cheapest ones you can find first, and if they're not cycling correctly Anguilla makes a cartridge with a 60gr bullet that I would THINK should run even with the slide.

I think the 22/45 Lite is just about the ideal host for a .22 suppressor. Without the can its far too light, and it feels shaky and unbalanced. With the can it feels like a target pistol, and even running sub sonics it's plenty accurate for me out to about 50 yds. Any further and you really start to have to hold high. 

Let us know how it works out, because it's something I had never considered.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Eley ammo is about the best around but it's expensive.Federal makes really good ammo but I won't buy their 22s at all.I also avoid bulk boxes,I think there's something to the floor scrapings wive's tale that has been said for decades.Aguila has always been good for me but I've never seen a subsonic from them.

I don't know the SR line and the only suppressed 22 I've veen around was an older MKII.It was full auto with and integral suppressor and very cool,the only thing you could hear was the bolt clicking back and forth.This was about 15 years ago so I can't tell you who made the barrel/suppressor.


----------



## Anastasio11 (Oct 7, 2013)

I had a second so I popped into my local range and lined up CCI "Quiet", Remington subsonic and CCI minimags.. No problem with minimags and they are @1250 fps-100 rounds not one problem. The Remington subsonics @ 1050 fps no problem at all 100 flawless rounds...then the CCI "quiet" 710 fps...not pretty. Not enough power to cycle, not one, but WOW are they quiet. So now to find the sweet spot that will cycle and have minimal report maybe an 850-900 fps round. Just till I decide on a supressor!


----------



## jkon (Jul 26, 2013)

I just shot two boxes of 50 Remington Subsonics in my new SR22. The only issue I had and that was only once did they not have enough power to lock the slide open on the last round. Other than that one time they performed flawlessly.


----------



## Anastasio11 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well I went ahead-a tac 65. Solid piece easy to clean, inexpensive, and very quiet. Still waiting on the ATF but since I bought it at a place that has a range I can use it there. Real sweet. I also am researching tac 65 up grades where they change out the baffles to stainless or just the first baffle that takes most of the punishment. It seems reasonable...a rebuild for $250. Report seems to be able to be lowered to 115db!!! I have @500 rounds through it all CCI standard velocity (1050 fps) and not one FTF, stovepipe, etc. except for when I used the CCI quiet (710 fps), which I won't do again unless it is a situation which I don't mind racking the gun after every shot! This gun is awesome. Thanks Ruger


----------



## Guilford (Aug 3, 2012)

CCI coated mini mag is the best IMO.


----------



## metoman78 (May 14, 2014)

Which will be the best 9mm Luger subsonic rounds to buy for my glock 17 with a suppressor?


----------

